# Ptap students



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

If anybody applying on the PTAP list has any questions at all regarding absolutely anything, please feel free to ask !! I would love to help you guys out !! I am a medical student, who got into PMC Faislabad last year through the PTAP scheme for overseas Pakistanis, so I?m familiar with your situation... and hopefully will try to answer your question with the best of my ability....


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

in order to apply for the PTAP program, do you have to be from a specific country, like I heard that the PTAP was for foreigners or overseas Pakistani from underdeveloped countries.


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

PTAP is for overseas Pakistanis with dual nationality from any country, developed or underdeveloped countries doesn?t matter. By Dual Nationality I mean has another countries citizenship and has an overseas Pakistani card/nationality.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

yup I know! By the way how's the medical college life in Pakistan like?


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Hey so how long does it usually take from the deadline to post the merit list. Or determine the merit list in general?


----------



## aimer (Aug 21, 2017)

a


----------



## Zakiya (Jun 13, 2017)

Medentry16 said:


> If anybody applying on the PTAP list has any questions at all regarding absolutely anything, please feel free to ask !! I would love to help you guys out !! I am a medical student, who got into PMC Faislabad last year through the PTAP scheme for overseas Pakistanis, so I?m familiar with your situation... and hopefully will try to answer your question with the best of my ability....


Do know approximately what will be the merit this year for ptap


----------



## Zakiya (Jun 13, 2017)

Medentry16 said:


> If anybody applying on the PTAP list has any questions at all regarding absolutely anything, please feel free to ask !! I would love to help you guys out !! I am a medical student, who got into PMC Faislabad last year through the PTAP scheme for overseas Pakistanis, so I?m familiar with your situation... and hopefully will try to answer your question with the best of my ability....


I got 860 in fsc n 550 + in all of my sat subjects do u think i have a chance


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Last year the merit ended like around 900/1100, that's what scared me and I heard they don't look at the SAT scores. The SAT is just a requirement for the colleges. But the year before that the merit ended like around 873 and more people applied this year. I got a 891 lets hope for the best.


----------



## Zakiya (Jun 13, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> Last year the merit ended like around 900/1100, that's what scared me and I heard they don't look at the SAT scores. The SAT is just a requirement for the colleges. But the year before that the merit ended like around 873 and more people applied this year. I got a 891 lets hope for the best.


 have u already applied for ptap ?? 
Is the application time over ?? 
More students applied this time 
Inshallah we will shurely get it if its written up there


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Zakiya said:


> have u already applied for ptap ??
> Is the application time over ??
> More students applied this time
> Inshallah we will shurely get it if its written up there


Yes, I have already applied. The application deadline was like the 10th of October or something like that. I called them and they said that the merit list should be out by the end of October. Did you apply?


----------



## Zakiya (Jun 13, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> Zakiya said:
> 
> 
> > have u already applied for ptap ??
> ...


 no i didnot ?? i was not sure about the deadline n then i checked it ?? already over . N plus im not in pakistan n i havent stayed there such a hectic process toget in pakistani unis n i had no information what all i had to do ... ?? n then i heard about ptap n its also gone now .. hey just asking 
How much do u get charged after u get in throught ptap .. ??


----------



## Zakiya (Jun 13, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> Last year the merit ended like around 900/1100, that's what scared me and I heard they don't look at the SAT scores. The SAT is just a requirement for the colleges. But the year before that the merit ended like around 873 and more people applied this year. I got a 891 lets hope for the best.


 but human body biology ?? is my first love n art is my second love n plus i have a backup already enrrolled in an interior design colledge in my country. So my year is not simply wasted ..


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Zakiya said:


> no i didnot ?? i was not sure about the deadline n then i checked it ?? already over . N plus im not in pakistan n i havent stayed there such a hectic process toget in pakistani unis n i had no information what all i had to do ... ?? n then i heard about ptap n its also gone now .. hey just asking
> How much do u get charged after u get in throught ptap .. ??


you get charged the local tuition as if you're a local student, not a foreigner. Also, the colleges through ptap are government colleges so thats pretty good. So for tuition it would be roughly $6,000 - $8,000 per year depending on the college. you can still apply to private medical colleges and you'll probably get in on the foriegn seats but the tuition for that is higher.


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

disguised_angel said:


> yup I know! By the way how's the medical college life in Pakistan like?


It?s not that bad, it depends on how committed you are to doing it, Just want to give some piece of advice study from day 1 don?t leave anything till the end


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Alalam said:


> Hey so how long does it usually take from the deadline to post the merit list. Or determine the merit list in general?


Last year it was mid December but well see what happens this year, but I?m pretty sure it?ll be released soon in the near future


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Zakiya said:


> Medentry16 said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody applying on the PTAP list has any questions at all regarding absolutely anything, please feel free to ask !! I would love to help you guys out !! I am a medical student, who got into PMC Faislabad last year through the PTAP scheme for overseas Pakistanis, so I?m familiar with your situation... and hopefully will try to answer your question with the best of my ability....
> ...


It?ll be around the same as last year I guess, but you never know what could happen 
Last will be Around 900 I?m guessing, not 100% sure but these are my estimation


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Zakiya said:


> Medentry16 said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody applying on the PTAP list has any questions at all regarding absolutely anything, please feel free to ask !! I would love to help you guys out !! I am a medical student, who got into PMC Faislabad last year through the PTAP scheme for overseas Pakistanis, so I?m familiar with your situation... and hopefully will try to answer your question with the best of my ability....
> ...


I can?t say anything we?ll have to see how things work out this year


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just hope for the best and Pray


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

anyone know when the merit list is coming out?


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> anyone know when the merit list is coming out?


They said that it will be released after the 5th. But i think the 10-15th is a good guess. Because when i asked when the admission letters are going out - they said 15-20. So makes sense that list will be out 10-15 and then the admission letters to be out 15-20.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah, that's what I heard too. By the way, what's the aggregate you got from IBCC?


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

i think 87% - need to check again what about you ?

- - - Updated - - -

What uni do you want to go to btw


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Amnaanwar said:


> i think 87% - need to check again what about you ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What uni do you want to go to btw


how did you get an 87% when they take off 15% for all foreigners from their gpa??? I had a 96% from my gpa in america and that got dropped to 81% after the 15% reduction. lol at this point i just wanna get in PTAP, it doesn't matter what college :roll:


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I had around 90ish % aggregate but with that deduction, I'm down in the 70%s. Soo sad


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

disguised_angel said:


> Amnaanwar said:
> 
> 
> > i think 87% - need to check again what about you ?
> ...


Hey whats ur total aggregate ....? If u dont mind me asking ...and are you going for mbbs or bds? Thanksss


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

hi, just wanted to let you know that my dad rang the PTAP people and apparently there weren't too many applications so we should be ok! which medical schools are you guys hoping to get into??


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

DID they give any date?


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

well basically, they were kinda creating it, and i think I'm on it, the guy hinted that, not 100% but like fairly sure; i think the list is just going to be confirmed now so they should be posting it fairly soon, i assume end of next week at the very latest! but they do have a tendency to be late with stuff, so might be wrong! whats your merit if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

I messaged you!


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

yeah i got it! thank you! does anyone else have any idea about when the merit list will be coming out??


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

sunny5013 said:


> yeah i got it! thank you! does anyone else have any idea about when the merit list will be coming out??


Soon i guess because from what me an the kthers have heard itll be from 10-15 and since they dont work on saturday or sunday itll be either on monday tuesday or wednesday 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

thats great news! bit anxious tbh! whats your merit if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

sunny5013 said:


> thats great news! bit anxious tbh! whats your merit if you dont mind me asking??


Definitely same here!

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

heard a lot of ppl saying it will be out either on the 13th 14th or 15th - hopefully on Monday. I also got hinted that I'm on the list. I just wanna know where you guys applied to


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

Great, and well done on hopefully getting in! I applied to KEMU (though i don't think ill get in there) so realistically allama iqbal, then nishtar, then FJMC...
What about you... also what is your merit if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you, hopefully, you get into
what you want  also I got 914 wby?


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thats a great merit! where have you applied to?
And mine is 935


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

ngl i chose any uni- just getting anywhere in PTAP is enough for me. And if im on the list then you definitely are! great score


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

thats true tbh! and awww thank you, i just want the list to come out its taking sooo long


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

ikr I'm waiting anxiously


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

Btw any idea when the list is realsing ?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

I called them right now and they said that the official list is coming out on 25th November, it was extended because of the HEC issues and what not and that unofficially they will make a list in like 8 to 10 days. But the merit of the first merit list is definitely 900+ marks.


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> I called them right now and they said that the official list is coming out on 25th November, it was extended because of the HEC issues and what not and that unofficially they will make a list in like 8 to 10 days. But the merit of the first merit list is definitely 900+ marks.


Ohh wait so what?s an unofficial list, do you think they would publish that list?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

I doubt it but if you give them a call they can give you a hint as to where you stand. they keep extending the date, it's getting so annoying cuz I called 2 weeks ago and they said between 10th-15th November and now they pushed it back even further.  When I called today they said they hadn't formulated a merit list yet so if you call them a couple days from now after they've made the list maybe they can tell you if you're on it or not.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lol yea this was gonna happen. Last year they did the same. They said it would be out mid November but kept on extending the date. The list came out mid January. I don't know why they keep on doing that. If it's gonna come out late, just say it instead of giving random dates. From my experience I'd say the best thing to do is to be patient and while waiting look for other options just for back up.


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

This is so frustrating I hope it does actually come out on 25th now, rather than being extended further!


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

at this rate, they might as well release it in december - smh.


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

This should be planned better, planning a trip and purchasing plane tickets isn?t something you can do the day after the merit list is released


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

**Or a couple of days before med school starts for that matter


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

ofc but it's pakistan, when they give a date; we should expect it 2 weeks after - praying it comes out as soon as possible tho - when do classes start ?


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

6 December from reading the uhs admission schedule advertisments online


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

thank you  - just another week of waiting now :/


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

apparently, the list is coming out this week? Did anyone hear the same?


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Alalam said:


> 6 December from reading the uhs admission schedule advertisments online


Thats for public sector. Private sectors hasn't announced the date  
and did you apply in private or public??


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Amnaanwar said:


> apparently, the list is coming out this week? Did anyone hear the same?


Yep, they said they will release it by 25th which is a Saturday, so one should assume the list will be up by Friday!! 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Saqlainamjad said:


> Thats for public sector. Private sectors hasn't announced the date
> and did you apply in private or public??


Heyy, PTAP is only for the government colleges. And no I have not applied to any private colleges 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

called them today - and they said that they are just waiting for the secretary to sign it. He said that it will be released tomorrow.


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

Amnaanwar said:


> called them today - and they said that they are just waiting for the secretary to sign it. He said that it will be released tomorrow.


Wait the merit list ..for govt colleges?!


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

alyun_tariq said:


> Wait the merit list ..for govt colleges?!



Yep


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

they're starting to irritate me now, they haven't bloody released the list!! I don't understand why they lie!


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

List is officially up!


----------



## Amnaanwar (Nov 5, 2017)

finally!!


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

I know, I was so glad they finally did it!


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

Who got their good news !!
Its ok if u dont wanna tell


----------



## Alalam (May 16, 2017)

Got in alhumdullilah  what about you ?


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

Didnt apply through ptap


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

Alalam said:


> Got in alhumdullilah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which uni though ?


----------



## sunny5013 (Nov 10, 2017)

Got in too! also how have you applied then??


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

I got in too!


----------



## Sayed Abdallah (Dec 3, 2017)

Medentry16 said:


> If anybody applying on the PTAP list has any questions at all regarding absolutely anything, please feel free to ask !! I would love to help you guys out !! I am a medical student, who got into PMC Faislabad last year through the PTAP scheme for overseas Pakistanis, so I?m familiar with your situation... and hopefully will try to answer your question with the best of my ability....


Hi Thank u for posting this in website. I am student from somalia and was expecting to study medical field in Pakistan, But i have studied Matric with aggregate of 79%(Which means i got 831) and FSC with 749 Marks. I have given MDCAT in the last month(October 29) with less marks and the aggregate is 43%. 

So my question is.... According to UHS if foreigner applied mdcat exam and got 60% in FSC and Matric's then he can enter any university/College that he wanted. Do u think this Marks is enough for me to enter medical colleges in Pakistan? If not then what is the exact marks that they want inorder to get admission in any colleges?

Secondly i have submitted my forms to somali embassy in the second last week of November but the first merit list was dispatched in the EAD website(Only Pak.origin Merit list) so i call ead to confirm whether i got admission under Foreign seat through embassy, they said my name was not in the list because somalian ambassador submitted my form late so they told i should wait 2 to 3 weeks more CZ they will put my name on the list but will take time. Do u really think my name will be on the list(2 Merit list)?

please respond as soon as possible. It would be a great pleasure if u do it so?


----------



## hydrogen (Dec 4, 2017)

Does anyone know when PTAP (Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme) admissions start for Rawalpindi Medical University or any other medical colleges? Will we receive a letter or call?


----------



## ShanMMQ (Sep 8, 2016)

If you're talking about Pak.Origin PTAP seats, the admissions have already happened. You can find the merit list here:
http://www.ead.gov.pk/userfiles1/file/EAD/2017/PTAP201718MBBS23Nov17.pdf


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey guys so I’m gonna be applying next year and I’m currently doing research so can anyone explain to me what ptap is? since a lot of you did get in can you also explain to me the process including ibcc certificate and what courses they look at and what you guys scored on the sat subject tests cuz I’m going to be writing them next year and I want to know how high I should aim. And can you also tell me your aggravated marks so I have an idea of what marks will get you accepted. 
Thanks and congrats to the ones who got in  !!


----------



## Paki (Jun 29, 2018)

Sayed Abdallah said:


> Medentry16 said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody applying on the PTAP list has any questions at all regarding absolutely anything, please feel free to ask !! I would love to help you guys out !! I am a medical student, who got into PMC Faislabad last year through the PTAP scheme for overseas Pakistanis, so I?m familiar with your situation... and hopefully will try to answer your question with the best of my ability....
> ...



So did you get into a medical university? Please tell me about your experience. It could be of great help to me.


----------

